# new and confused?



## MoGiselle (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello everyone!
  	im new to specktra but not to makeup. im have been an addict since dec 2009 and a current addict. I have been on mua and LJ for months now and now i want to join specktra!.

  	so help me out! i know you need to have 50 posts before you can go to the clearance bin but what type of post do you have to complete? and are the post under the forums?


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 28, 2010)

Just jump straight in with the discussions on the forums and i'm sure you'll reach 50 posts in no time.

  	Enjoy Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2010)

to Specktra!

  	Start chatting with us in every thread you want to!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! There's so much discussion going on that it's not hard to quickly reach 50 posts.


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 28, 2010)

hope to see you chatting with us soon!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello! have fun and get chatting we are all friendly here


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 29, 2010)

thank u!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 29, 2010)

yes, i talked to so many nice people on here!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome!! im new too!!! see you around!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 1, 2010)

Yay, see you got over 50! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## EUSHANNASIA (Nov 3, 2010)

welcome!  i'm new too.


----------

